# Expat Graduate Opportunities Canada



## jmcclu18 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi all,

I graduated in a business management course that specialises in adventure sports. However, since I am living in Northern Ireland I am very limited to such opportunties in the adventure industry. 

I believe that Canada has an abundance of opportunities in this field, however I don't know where to start or where to go? 

Also I have gained a couple years of experience in sales and would like to use these skills in this market.

Can anyone help recommend any sources of information which could help in seeking employment in Canada?

James


----------

